# SITE ONLINE AGAIN! :D - 3/26 1:45am EST



## Myr (Mar 25, 2006)

UPDATE: Hey, I made a really bad mistake and now I have to apologize to all of you for it because I feel absolutely horrible about it. Yeah, there was some sort of database problem like I guessed, but I'm actually the one who broke the site. =^..^=;;;; Yes it was me, the big golden dragon new admin who warned you guys I don't know how to code websites so well.

Here's the story: I was getting a lot of errors when the site was under heavy load earlier while I was going through trouble tickets and on the lookout for submissions to comment on. Some of you may have realized that pages were taking up to a minute to load or you were getting security warnings when trying to submit comments. I almost double posted a couple of times and noticed that a lot of users were making double or more posts in the past 24 hours. To help everyone out I decided to update the administrator notices and add a link to here: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=909 so we could cut back on some of the double/triple/etc. posting.

Unfortunately, my attempt at helping out backfired horribly and I have to apologize to you all for breaking the site.  My HTML had a syntax error in it and the server basically went "WTF?!" at what I had typed in. I had added "s in my link and that's all it took. So yes, you can consider that " a classic mistake of mine and not anyone else's. I did it, I broke the site, and I'm sorry to inconvience you all for 8 hours. =^..^=;;; I'm extremely embarrassed and feel bad about it. I was trying to help and I did more harm than good.

Alkora just fixed it so I can't break the site anymore. Lol, sorry again. =^..^=;;; If anyone would like to complain about my mistake, please do so but recognize it was my mistake exclusively. The other admins get blamed for a lot and this time it was all me. I've never changed the administrator notice before. Sorry again for breaking the site on my first week as admin here. =^..^=;;; *It won't happen again.*

Looking on the bright side, I did find a new bug. 

---------------------------------------
Original Message Below
---------------------------------------

Hi =^..^=

As some of you have noticed or are about to notice, FA has gone offline for a while. It looks like a database problem and should be resolved soon. Just hang on for a bit and everything should come back as soon as the database stops hoarding RAM.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FA offline temporarily*



			
				AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Just hang on for a bit and everything should come back as soon as the database stops hoarding RAM.


(Or queued transactions, as the case may be...).

*hands you a big stick to reach to the reset button*


----------



## Myr (Mar 25, 2006)

*reaches and can't make it. Tries with tail, still can't, and then throws the stick and hits the reset button* Yay  *gets a MySQL error* awwww 

Do servers taste like chicken? *licks lips and gets out ketchup* I know electronics are already crunchy. =^..^=


----------



## Pico (Mar 25, 2006)

*uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

A message on the front page with a link to the forum would be helpful.


----------



## Grave (Mar 25, 2006)

Thankyou for letting us know at least, saves some frustrated member having to start a whole new thread of bitching.

But yeah i agree, seriously guys put a message up and a link to the appropriate forum when shit like this happens in the future.

Cant be _that_ hard to do can it?


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Cant be _that_ hard to do can it?


Just as easy for you as for Myr and myself, Grave.

(Noted before, but only the techs have access tech-side... If the current situation isn't covered by whatever coding has been put in place, we just have to wait, sorry).


----------



## Myr (Mar 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to put a message up and even if I did I wouldn't know how to.  (I could learn though. HTML is not the issue, the way to put it up on a site that's down is) I'm not a happy dragon when I don't have an idea of what's going on either. :/

I'm going to see if I can track down whoever had the site drop off the face of the planet like this and see if we can do some sort of message thing next time or get the site to automatically redirect everyone to a page like: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/ (although it would have to be updated with current information since that page is months out of date). I'm not sure of the technical issues associated with this type of thing while the entire rest of the site is down, but I'll look into it. =^..^=


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 25, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to put a message up and even if I did I wouldn't know how to.  (I could learn though. HTML is not the issue, the way to put it up on a site that's down is) I'm not a happy dragon when I don't have an idea of what's going on either. :/
> 
> I'm going to see if I can track down whoever had the site drop off the face of the planet like this and see if we can do some sort of message thing next time or get the site to automatically redirect everyone to a page like: http://www.furpawz.net/fa/ (although it would have to be updated with current information since that page is months out of date). I'm not sure of the technical issues associated with this type of thing while the entire rest of the site is down, but I'll look into it. =^..^=



It was probably jheryn again with that pesky thing called "founder's perrogative"   :lol: 

have you tried jiggling the handle?


----------



## Channel Cat (Mar 26, 2006)

How can your database be giving you so much trouble?


----------



## Myr (Mar 26, 2006)

Channel Cat said:
			
		

> How can your database be giving you so much trouble?


That was actually my doing. See the update above in my first post.

I feel awful now even though it's been corrected.  Sorry again. My mistake.


----------



## yak (Mar 26, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Channel Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, do not feel bad. Life is full of these little accidents... No way you can avoid them all.
As for the missing '"' - i am confuzed. I really do not see the way to as how it might have led to the downtime, really. All it could possibly do is corrupt a link or two....
Besides, what is more confuzing is that other parts of the site were inaccesable too, i speak of watches, journals and galeries. No way a simple missed quotation mark in one page could have led to that. 
Apache's status was showing that the site was inacessable by other users as well, an that the server was restarted....
Judging by all this i am almost convinced that this downtime was planned to do some changes with the code, althou i can be seriuosly wrong...


----------



## Myr (Mar 26, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Judging by all this i am almost convinced that this downtime was planned to do some changes with the code, althou i can be seriuosly wrong...


Nah, I got confirmation it was all me. =^..^=;;; This isn't actually the first time (first time for me though) so that's why this got fixed immediately last night. I just happened to pick a bad time to fudge up my url. Seems like a stupid little error to take the whole site down, but then again most of the fixes have concentrated on improving the experience of users and not admins.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Seems like a stupid little error to take the whole site down


Indeed... :?



			
				AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> , but then again most of the fixes have concentrated on improving the experience of users and not admins.


_(no comment!)_


----------



## Myr (Mar 26, 2006)

Uncia2000 said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that was a problem btw. I'd rather our stuff not work and get a few bug reports about user things as opposed to having everything the other way around. =^..^=;;;


----------



## Pico (Mar 26, 2006)

lol am I the only one who finds it funny that this is thread 911? :*)


----------



## yak (Mar 26, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> lol am I the only one who finds it funny that this is thread 911? :*)


HAHAHA LOLZ!
thanks for giving me a laugh! now how can this be true?


----------



## Pico (Mar 26, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda funnier now because the site broke again~


----------



## nrr (Mar 26, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Yes it was me, the big golden dragon new admin who warned you guys I don't know how to code websites so well.


*MEDIOCRE*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Myr wasn't actually "coding" anything: it's just a text input box and whatever was back-end of that decided to bring down the system as a result.
Must admit I was surprised to hear that, too :?

Hopefully that's one bug that isn't going to occur again.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ehh shit happens. What can you do? Anyway I think you have guts comming out saying you messed up and FA went down. You could have just hid away until the coast was clear, but you came out and took resposibility. Doesn't seem like your getting to many tongue lashings. I was expecting a lunching hehe.


----------



## Grave (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad you came out and admitted your mistake. Well done, all good admins should be able to admit that they are just as prone to mistakes as everyone else, you are only human after all, just like everyone else here. (no matter how much you furries want to deny that fact)


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

Channel Cat said:
			
		

> How can your database be giving you so much trouble?


The database is fine; access paths and record locking are not, as far as I can tell (from a distance).


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Glad you came out and admitted your mistake. Well done, all good admins should be able to admit that they are just as prone to mistakes as everyone else, you are only human after all, just like everyone else here. (no matter how much you furries want to deny that fact)




Agreed, Grave; size ain't everything.
_(And I was sure Myr was a 300 foot long dragon, too ^^)._


thx for that post.


----------

